# Dry eyes



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Does anyone here at the forum experience dry eyes? If so what are some of the remedies that you have tried? I have used Refresh eyedrops but I believe the condition is getting worse so I have an appointment with my eye doctor to explore some other options.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

I used to have them bad in college when I read a lot.  Dr. gave me excellent drops that worked well.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I used to have them bad in college when I read a lot.  Dr. gave me excellent drops that worked well.


Do you recall the name of the drops?


----------



## Judycat (Aug 22, 2019)

Docs say it's from holding our eyes open too long looking at screens and the tear ducts atrophy. They say you should squeeze your eyes shut periodically throughout the day, followed by holding them as wide as you can for a few seconds. It's supposed to help get the tears flowing. I squeeze them shut for 10 sec and hold the wide for five. End up with tears flowing down my cheeks. I do about 3-5 times a day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2019)

My eyes water when I'm out in the winter cold.

I mentioned it to my eye doctor and he said it was due to dry eyes.

He recommended Bausch & Lomb Soothe XP but I've chosen to live with it and let the tears do the work that they were intended to do.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Docs say it's from holding our eyes open too long looking at screens and the tear ducts atrophy. They say you should squeeze your eyes shut periodically throughout the day, followed by holding them as wide as you can for a few seconds. It's supposed to help get the tears flowing. I squeeze them shut for 10 sec and hold the wide for five. End up with tears flowing down my cheeks. I do about 3-5 times a day.


That is a great tip! Thanks so much


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2019)

Both the wife and I have them. We use Refresh drops during the day and the Liquigel at bedtime. Doctor recommended.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 22, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> That is a great tip! Thanks so much


There are other reasons for dry eye. But try and see if it helps.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 22, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Does anyone here at the forum experience dry eyes? If so what are some of the remedies that you have tried? I have used Refresh eyedrops but I believe the condition is getting worse so I have an appointment with my eye doctor to explore some other options.


It is an issue for me as well, and pollen season always makes it worse. Refresh is a pretty good brand and I use it several times a day at this time of year.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 22, 2019)

I used to use Genteal Lubricating eye drops. Can't afford the good stuff any more though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Do you recall the name of the drops?


I think it was something like Tears and was a prescription.  Long time ago.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I think it was something like Tears and was a prescription.  Long time ago.


I’ll ask the doctor when I visit thanks!


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 22, 2019)

I’ve been dealing with this for 15 years. They have me on Xiidra drops. It has some some chemical that does something with T cells. Burns like h**l. Without insurance it’s $400. My insurance covers it. I’m going to stop them. I don’t like the thought of the price even though insurance pays, they are just drops for gosh sakes. I don’t like putting more rx chemicals into my body. The dr told me about Freshkote. They say it really works. I haven’t tried them yet. It’s behind the counter but not an rx. Hope this helps.  Have you tried tear duct plugs?


----------



## Victor (Aug 22, 2019)

I have had dry eyes most of my life. I use them every day, no problem.

So, the other day I bought Blink eye drops made by a famous company because it was on sale from
12.00 to 5.00. At home I saw that my private label one dollar drops actually had more of the active
chemical for the eye than the other one did--and tiny bit bigger bottle. But Blink is packaged much better
and promises to be more effective.            Deception.

Visine and red eye drops do not work for me.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2019)

I've always had dry eyes.  Every morning, I use "Refresh" drops before blinking because my eyes feel like there is sand in them.  On windy days, it's worse.  "Refresh" also has a thicker drop called "Optive Advanced" that I use on those days.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)

I was diagnosed with dry eyes about a year ago after I'd had my eyes tested  , and I was given some ointment to use morning and night, but I only used it a couple of times, so  like @Aunt Bea , I just let nature take it's course. I could cry at the drop of a hat lol...  I seem to be fine !!

Can't remember the name I'd have to go look....


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> That is a great tip! Thanks so much





Judycat said:


> Docs say it's from holding our eyes open too long looking at screens and the tear ducts atrophy. They say you should squeeze your eyes shut periodically throughout the day, followed by holding them as wide as you can for a few seconds. It's supposed to help get the tears flowing. I squeeze them shut for 10 sec and hold the wide for five. End up with tears flowing down my cheeks. I do about 3-5 times a day.



 Guess what it’s already working! I am so excited and happy thanks again for that wonderful tip!


----------



## 911 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife has had dry eyed syndrome since ever. She uses Thera Tears.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 22, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Guess what it’s already working! I am so excited and happy thanks again for that wonderful tip!


Do the exercise a few times then let your eyes recover before doing it again. As with any other workout, doing it too often can cause irritation. Glad it gave you some relief.  ☺


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Do the exercise a few times then let your eyes recover before doing it again. As with any other workout, doing it too often can cause irritation. Glad it gave you some relief.  ☺


Ok I’ll be sure to do that!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 22, 2019)

My eye doctor recommends Refresh Optive Advanced for daily use and Systane Zaditor during pollen season. They do give me better results.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2019)

Refresh is a good brand, been using them for years.  Refresh Optive is more soothing than Tears (and more expensive), but I've been using it regularly now.  Refresh Optive Advanced had the added ingredient of Glycerin, and was the most expensive version.  I go back and forth between the last two now....Tears just isn't soothing enough anymore.

I live in a semi-arid climate, so eyes and skin always get dry.  Plus I have seasonal allergies (hay fever) which makes my eyes itch and extra dry.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 22, 2019)

Blah dry eyes. My lower eyelids have begun sagging outward so I can't close then completely anymore. As I get older, I'll probably have to use some heavy duty ointment at night at some point.


----------



## GreenSky (Aug 24, 2019)

My eyes were fine until I moved from Kalifornia to Las Vegas.  Went through a bunch of treatment (which likely did nothing other than line the doctor's pockets) and now I use Restatis.  Very expensive even with insurance but I buy the generic from Canada.  It's about $15/mo and although I do supplement with OTC drops, my eyes are much better now.

Rick


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Docs say it's from holding our eyes open too long looking at screens and the tear ducts atrophy. They say you should squeeze your eyes shut periodically throughout the day, followed by holding them as wide as you can for a few seconds. It's supposed to help get the tears flowing. I squeeze them shut for 10 sec and hold the wide for five. End up with tears flowing down my cheeks. I do about 3-5 times a day.


Thank you!


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

Been using Simalasn for Dry Eyes for some time and eye supports to keep eyes healthy like Grape Seed Extract, Vit C, Lutein/Billberry, Crystalline for Cataract prevention.  My eyes are good at 81.  No eye diseases.


----------



## win231 (Sep 4, 2019)

A dry eye problem is not simply not enough tears.  Similar to skin, tears have 3 ingredients - water, oil & salt.  All 3 need to be present in the right proportions.  Dry eyes usually is due to an imbalance of 1 or more of those 3 things.  In my case, it's probably too much oil, which causes the blur, then clear, then blur when I blink.  I also produce too much oil on my face & scalp; that's why I shampoo & shower twice a day.
I use "Refresh" every morning.  It helps with comfort but not with the blur.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 5, 2019)

My eye doctor recommended the exercise mentioned and cleaning the lids with Thera Lid.

I tried different drops. I would not use anything that stings.

He also recommended warm compresses but above all keep the eyelids clean. It comes and goes.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 5, 2019)

One more tip from my eye specialist.

When you shower, always use baby shampoo.

It doesn't sting the eyes and you should wash your eyelids thoroughly with it and rinse them.


----------



## chic (Sep 7, 2019)

I was diagnosed with dry eyes about 20 years ago and the ophthalmologist recommended OTC drops - Visine. They really didn't do much. But peeling an onion does. Let the tears flow. Cheap easy and natural.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 7, 2019)

I


chic said:


> I was diagnosed with dry eyes about 20 years ago and the ophthalmologist recommended OTC drops - Visine. They really didn't do much. But peeling an onion does. Let the tears flow. Cheap easy and natural.


It's funny but peeling onions has no effect on my eyes whatsoever.
I think my tear ducts have passed the best by date a long time ago.


----------



## Harp Angel (Sep 7, 2019)

My dry eyes are partially caused by having Rosacea in my eyes. My Ophthalmologist says in addition to using daily eyedrops she recommends to use those gel bead eye masks that you can heat up and put them on your eyes for a few minutes. The heat opens up the tear ducts and helps lubricate the eyes.  It does work very well for me!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 7, 2019)

I have tried warm compresses. They don't work for me. When it's raining I go for a walk with an umbrella. The high humidity helps.


----------

